# Dubai Marina, Lakes or Jumeriah Islands



## Kanga123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi

We (husband, daughter 15, son 11 and I) have just moved to Dubai ( from Norway)and we are looking for a villa/apartment to rent ( budget 280 -300). We have viewed apartements at the Marina and villas at the Lakes and Jumeirah Islands. Have anyone experienced living with children/teenagers at the Marina? Are there many famililys living at the Marina? Also, I would appreciate if anyone have opinions about the Jumeria Island and the Lakes. I am not sure if the Jumeriah Islands is an area where children will get together as the Lakes. I could need some help to decide.....

Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The marina is more for young professionals then families. Lakes are really nice, and I would think there was more there for your children then perhaps jumeriah Islands, but it is also another nice area. Your budget will also allow you to look at a Canal Cove villa on the Palm Jumeriah, or a really nice apartment in the Fairmont residence. PM me if you need any more information.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

With a housing allowance that is more than the total salaries of half the people in this forum, I am sure you'll be fine anywhere, but I would avoid the Marina if I were you.


----------



## hcdubai (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Kanga123

We just relocated to Dubai last week and are in your same position. Our kids are 7, 5 and baby. What did you decide, Lakes vs Jumeirah Island? Are you happy with your decision? What feedback can you provide?

Thanks
hcdubai



Kanga123 said:


> Hi
> 
> We (husband, daughter 15, son 11 and I) have just moved to Dubai ( from Norway)and we are looking for a villa/apartment to rent ( budget 280 -300). We have viewed apartements at the Marina and villas at the Lakes and Jumeirah Islands. Have anyone experienced living with children/teenagers at the Marina? Are there many famililys living at the Marina? Also, I would appreciate if anyone have opinions about the Jumeria Island and the Lakes. I am not sure if the Jumeriah Islands is an area where children will get together as the Lakes. I could need some help to decide.....
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a few options for you.............

;-)


----------

